
James Hamilton: The Cost of Bulk Cold Storage: $0.80/GB/year - wmf
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2008/12/22/TheCostOfBulkColdStorage.aspx
======
mdasen
Right now, we've seen pretty constant pricing from "cloud" providers like
Amazon and Slicehost. While they probably had razor thin margins a few years
ago, they're probably decent now. As technology improves, they'll probably
have to reduce pricing to remain competitive. In fact, Linode (who has been
around for 5 years, considerably longer than Slicehost) has seen constant
upgrades.

Linode has gone from, on their base plan: 64MB 2003 80MB 2005 100MB 2006 128MB
Jan 2007 256MB Mar 2007 300MB Sep 2007 360MB Dec 2007

Similar increases in transfer and disk space have been seen over this time
period (<http://blog.linode.com/category/upgrades/>).

I expect that Amazon and Slicehost will start offering more as pricing comes
down. With virtualization being offered by more and more firms, they'll have
to follow market pricing and as disks and RAM get cheaper and cheaper, what is
offered will go up. Margins are probably decent now as he notes in his posts.
As such, anytime storage or RAM falls by half, we should see a discount in the
cost to us.

------
mattmaroon
Wow does he need to fix his css. Making hovers shrink is just plain stupid.
What's funny is if you hover and then move your cursor just far enough to the
right, it flashes on and off in an infinite loop.

~~~
wmf
I think this is a case of WYSIWYG editing gone awry; there's also a mix of
serif and sans serif.

------
timf
Note that storage redundancy is _four_. I wasn't expecting that, damn.

So (without the administration cost guess) you can get four copies at
$0.72/GB/year.

